

Meet ‘Flame’, The Massive Spy Malware Infiltrating Iranian Computers - PaulMcCartney
http://gizmodo.com/5913779/meet-flame-the-massive-spy-malware-infiltrating-iranian-computers

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033224>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033225>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033242> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033315>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033481>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033541>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034879>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035300>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035485>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035641>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035833>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4036025>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038014> <\- "Fix" found

